# Off Topic "Reflexivo"



## Tavo (Mar 12, 2012)

Este va con moraleja. 

EL CHINO Y EL ARROZ 
Un hombre estaba poniendo flores en la tumba de su esposa,cuando vio a un hombre chino poniendo un plato con arroz en la tumba vecina. El hombre se dirigió al chino y le preguntó:

-"Disculpe señor, ¿de verdad cree usted que el difunto vendrá a comer el arroz?"
-"Sí", responde el chino, "cuando el suyo venga a oler sus flores..."

Moraleja:
Respetar las opiniones del otro, es una de las mayores virtudes que un ser humano puede tener. Las personas son diferentes, por lo tanto actúan diferente y piensan diferente. 

No juzgues...solamente comprende..., y si no lo puedes comprender... OLVÍDALO .

Recuerda las 5 simples reglas para ser feliz, según la sabiduría oriental: 
1. Libera tu corazón del rencor y del odio
2. Libera tu mente de preocupaciones. 
3. Vive sencillamente. 
4. Da más.
5. Espera menos. —

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Este va con moraleja.
> 
> EL CHINO Y EL ARROZ
> Un hombre estaba poniendo flores en la tumba de su esposa,cuando vio a un hombre chino poniendo un plato con arroz en la tumba vecina. El hombre se dirigió al chino y le preguntó:
> ...



Parecen nada a simple vista, pero son muy buenos consejos.
Pero como siempre, el problema radica en cumplirlos 







Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Este va con moraleja.
> 
> EL CHINO Y EL ARROZ
> Un hombre estaba poniendo flores en la tumba de su esposa,cuando vio a un hombre chino poniendo un plato con arroz en la tumba vecina. El hombre se dirigió al chino y le preguntó:
> ...


pero el tipo no jusgo ni se burlo, solo pregunto, el otro es el del problema al responder de ese modo, a mi me gusta conocer mas culturas, yo preguntaria...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

por hay el chino solo puso el plato de arroz para comer el


----------



## Tavo (Mar 12, 2012)

El chino la tiene muuuuucho más clara... 

No se gasten en poner flores en la tumba de la abuela, ella no lo sabe, nunca lo va a saber, y están gastando dinero sin sentido para que unas flores se marchiten en unos días...
Mejor -> Si todavía tienen viva a su abuela vayan a visitarla, y si cabe llévenle flores: Los regalos y agradecimientos se hacen en vida. 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

y si la tiene clara el chino (>_<) porque el plato de arroz en la tumba?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

El muertito no come el arróz , llueve , se fermenta el arróz , vuelve el chino de visita y se clava-toma el Sake


----------



## Tavo (Mar 12, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si la tiene clara el chino (>_<) porque el plato de arroz en la tumba?


Gustavo, esa "historia" es una *ilustración*, no pasó en la vida real ni va a pasar. Pero como verás, está muy buena la reflexión. Bah, por lo menos a mi me gustó porque es muy coherente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No se gasten en poner flores en la tumba de la abuela, ella no lo sabe, nunca lo va a saber, y están gastando dinero sin sentido para que unas flores se marchiten en unos días...
> Mejor -> Si todavía tienen viva a su abuela vayan a visitarla, y si cabe llévenle flores: Los regalos y agradecimientos se hacen en vida.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Las flores del cementerio no son para los muertos , sino para quien las coloca , por culpa , por querer ver linda la tumba , porque siente que agasaja al finado/a , que encima le gustaban específicamente esas flores.

Esa es la forma en que yo lo veo , siento y pienso , pero respeto *absolutamente* la opinión del que siente que el finado se sonrie al dejarle las flores 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

porque los cementerios tienen muros altos?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque los cementerios tienen muros altos?


Ultimamente porque se roban las placas de bronce


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

los cementerios están construidos desde hace años,mucho antes que se roben el bronce ¡¡¡
mi teoría es para que los vivos no miren a los muertos,porque los muertos no se escapan del cementerio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Antes se robaban los cadáveres , algunos por ciencia y otros por amor


----------



## Tavo (Mar 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las flores del cementerio no son para los muertos , sino para quien las coloca , por culpa , por querer ver linda la tumba , porque siente que agasaja al finado/a , que encima le gustaban específicamente esas flores.


Ahí está el problema: La culpa que uno siente.

De las pocas veces que he ido al cementerio a la tumba de mis abuelos (paternos) nunca sentí culpa, porque el afecto hacia ellos se lo pude dar en vida.
No confundamos el no dejar flores con el respeto, que es algo totalmente diferente. No porque los muertos no sientan nada se puede ser irreverente...  , *el respeto ante todo.*


----------



## fernandob (Mar 12, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> El chino la tiene muuuuucho más clara...
> 
> No se gasten en poner flores en la tumba de la abuela, ella no lo sabe, nunca lo va a saber, y están gastando dinero sin sentido para que unas flores se marchiten en unos días...
> Mejor -> Si todavía tienen viva a su abuela vayan a visitarla, y si cabe llévenle flores: Los regalos y agradecimientos se hacen en vida.
> ...



......................................................................







Tavo dijo:


> Ahí está el problema: La culpa que uno siente.
> 
> .[/B]




no es necesariamente culpa, es cariño , amor, yo nunca fui al cementerio (si , una vez) a ver a mi viejo, por que mi viejo no esta ahi:
esta en mis recuerdos y mucho pienso en el .
es UN GESTO , solo eso .

y referente a esto ultimo que marque : 



Tavo dijo:


> Ahí está el problema: La culpa que uno siente.
> 
> .[/B]



que tambien va con lo que marque antes, una vez lei una frase que creo se referia a esto de lo que estas hablando:

no hay dolor mas intenso, frustracion mas grande que estar frente a LO IRREMEDIABLE, unas palabras que no podras decir jamas, o una caricia o un gesto .



muy bueno el tema que trajiste TAVO


----------



## Tavo (Mar 13, 2012)

Pues entonces gracias Fernando por reflexionar en él. A mi me pareció interesante el tema y me gusta cuando un chiste te puede dejar una moraleja.

Al igual que vos, en cierto como comparto el pensamiento, que en vez de culpa, en muchos casos es el cariño que uno tenía con el fallecido. Que si vamos a ser prácticos, las flores no las ponemos para el difunto sino para nosotros mismos...

Sinceramente creo que la mente humana es muy compleja, más de lo que imaginamos. Por dentro de ella pasan cosas, diversas cosas que algunas tienen explicación y otras no. Las razones del corazón no tienen explicación. No todo en este mundo se puede explicar, hay cosas que se sienten con el corazón y punto. Como ejemplo, me parece que el amor es así. No se explica, simplemente viene y se adueña de nuestra mente sin pedir permiso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2012)

hoy venia en el colectivo pensando en esto, por que uno deja flores ?? o un plato de arroz ?? o lo que sea.
me gusta tratar de comprenderlo.
y a mi parecer es por esto:

cuando queres a alguien queres abrazarlo, charlar , verlo.
pero si se murio ya no esta.

y ?? que te queda ?? 
llorar amargamente ?? golpear las paredes o arrancarte los pelos  ?? 
desesperarte ?? 
abrazar a la lapida?? , tirarte en la tierra y desear que vayas con esa persona ??

puede ser que uno a veces se desespere asi, pero aprendemos a controlarnos, y asi es que en nuestra mente , la cual NECESITA  a esa persona , se busca un remedio.
un parche para engañar a la mente .

creer que hay una vida despues de la muerte.
creer que su fantasma esta ahi y nos escucha.
hay peliculas y muchas al respecto que nos muestran como esa necesidad es real.

pues cada quien en su cabeza arma una fantasia, una valvula de escape , algo para no sentir la angustia de lo irremediable, de lo que nunca mas podra ser , para no caer en la desesperacion .

a veces uno habla solo , como si el otro lo escuchase.
otras veces le llevas unas flores, que es un regalo, que es una forma de decir cuanto lo querias.
o una taza de arroz , que es compartir algo cotidiano, o que le llevas alimento  , depende de cada cabeza y de cada cultura.

pero.........si........ es algo fuerte, importante , y dificil.
por mas huraños y malos que seamos AMAMOS , sera a nuestra madre , o a nuesta hija, o a el gato, o a un amigo, pero AMAMOS y cuando alguien construye todo un apoyo semejante, una relacion asi.............y de golpe eso simplemente desaparece.
es un hoyo negro.
y hay que ver como manejarlo.


----------



## Electronec (Mar 13, 2012)

Muy bueno Fer. 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Mar 14, 2012)

No sabemos en realidad porque llevamos flores (o una taza de arroz) a nuestros muertos, pero algo debe ocurrir en nuestro interior para que hagamos algo así.

Mi suegro falleció en agosto del año pasado, mi mujer sufrió mucho esa perdida. Mi nieta (la hija de mi hija que tiene 2 años) lo había bautizado "El abuelito Ramón". Mi mujer cada tanto va al cementerio y le lleva flores y en algunas ocasiones la acompaña mi hija con mi nieta. Hace 20 días nos fuimos de vacaciones a Las Toninas (es un balneario junto al mar a 300 Km de Buenos Aires). Un día estabamos en la playa cuando mi nieta se puso a juntar caracoles en la arena. Mi hija le preguntó que estaba haciendo y mi nieta le contestó: - Son para el abuelito Ramón.

Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 14, 2012)

Muy buena tu reflexión, Fernando... 

No había pensado en encontrarle una respuesta a eso. Yo lo vi bastante más simple, pero siempre es bueno considerar una segunda opinión.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Personalmente prefiero hablarle a los fantasmas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

La próxima vez que vaya al cementerio llevo un F-29 . . . más mijor


----------



## Tavo (Mar 16, 2012)

Felicito al moderador que haya separado este tema y no lo haya tirado a la basura, porque me pareció muy buena la reflexión, incluso está bueno cuando más de uno expresa su opinión seriamente y sin tomárselo a la joda... Cosa que lamentablemente *pocas veces sucede...* 

Seguro que fuiste vos Cacho, conozco tu forma de editar los títulos...  

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2012)

Mi hijo, por ejemplo, nunca vio a mi papá. A veces me pregunta como era, y es visible que se emociona al recuperar algun detalle mínimo de como era mi viejo. Y yo me quedo pensando, lo que para mí era algo rutinario, para mi hijo es casi una leyenda para atesorar.

Todos tenemos eso de querer saber un poco de dónde venimos, es cierto que lo más importante es hacer en vida, pero el respeto y las ceremonias para los muertos son ante todo para nosotros mismos, para darnos valores a nosotros mismos y a nuestros hijos con la esperanza que tiene toda generación, de que nuestros hijos se manden menos cagadas que nosotros.

Una de las cosas que me ponen orgulloso es que mi viejo era técnico de TV (y sabía un tocazo, venían a consultarlo montones de técnicos), y yo pude darle el gusto de que viera cuando todavía estaba vivo que conseguí el título en electrónica ... y mi pibe también se interesa por las cosas técnicas. Ojo que no lo empujo (mucho), se acerca él sólo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 16, 2012)

el ser humano esta constituido de simbolos...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2012)

La noche había caído ya. Sin embargo, un pequeño hacía grandes esfuerzos por no quedarse dormido; el motivo bien valía la pena: Estaba esperando a su papá.

Los traviesos ojos iban cayendo pesadamente, cuando se abrió la puerta; el niño se incorporó como impulsado por un resorte, y soltó la pregunta que lo tenía tan inquieto:
-Papi, ¿Cuánto ganas por hora? – Dijo con ojos muy abiertos.

El padre, molesto y cansado, fue tajante en su respuesta: 

- Mira hijo, eso ni siquiera tu madre lo sabe, no me molestes y vuelve a dormir, que ya es muy tarde. 

- Si papi, sólo dime, ¿Cuánto te pagan por una hora de trabajo? – Reiteró suplicante el niño. 

Contrariado, el padre apenas abrió la boca para decir: 

- Ochocientos pesos. 

- Papi, ¿Me podrías prestar cuatrocientos pesos? – Preguntó el pequeño. 

El padre se enfureció, tomó al pequeño del brazo y en tono brusco le dijo: 

- Así es que para eso querías saber cuánto gano, no?. Vete a dormir y no sigas fastidiando, muchacho...

El niño se alejó tímidamente y el padre, al meditar lo sucedido, comenzó a sentirse culpable: 
"Tal vez necesita algo" ... pensó, y queriendo descargar su conciencia se asomó al cuarto de su hijo y con voz suave le preguntó: 

- ¿Duermes hijo? 

- Dime papi, respondió él entre sueños.

- Aquí tienes el dinero que me pediste.

- Gracias papi – Susurró el niño mientras metía su manita debajo de la almohada, de donde sacó unos billetes arrugados-. ¡¡Ya completé!! –gritó jubiloso-. 

Tengo, ochocientos pesos... ahora papá: 

*¿ ME PODRÍAS VENDER UNA HORA DE TU TIEMPO ?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2012)

al nene solo le falta un pan duro , un palito y un pañuelito atado al palito


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2012)

varias veces escuche historias asi...........medio HDP ........por que siempre dejan al padre como el monstruo.
a mi me contaron una que quien la sabe la reconocera, quien no la sabe........mejor no la sepa :
termina con :
........no, mejor la dejo.

pero vamos al tema:
es real, uno a veces pierde la paciencia, no tiene la calma que deberia, prejuzga y asi hace lio.
a veces es uno de mal caracter, por que el ser humano es asi: 
aprende luego de que choco .

PERO  he descubierto con los años que es una situacion de la cual a veces no solo el padre es culpable.
la familia debe ser ayudada por todos, en una familia tipo hay :
padre y madre .
muchas veces por cultura es el hombre que trabaja mientras la mujer cuida la casa.
y eso muchas veces es asficciante.
crea un doble problema.

miren, dejemso de lado a la pareja, seamos mas genericos:
imaginemos 2 amigos
o 2 socios.

si uno se tira de vago y el otro trabaja ocurre que:
el que trabaja se desloma y carga una presion muy grande.
el que se tira de vago se acostumbra y luego no querra revertir eso, se llena de excusas para seguir asi.
el que trabaja al estar cansado y estresado obvio que no tiene paciencia y esta de mal humor.

para mi , cuando se tienen hijos LA RESPONSABILIDAD ES DE LOS 2  y el derecho a compartir tiempo con los hijos es tambien de los 2 .
por eso ambos tienen que trabajar , asi en vez de estar uno trabajando 12 hs por dia y la otra "rascandose" >>>> trabajan los 2 6 o 7 hs por dia , se organizan y va todo mejor.

lo comprobe con varios casos.

pero bueno, para eso ambos deben estar de acuerdo y no seguir la ley de el sube y baja tan comun .

diran: 
que tiene que ver esto con lo otro ?? 
todo ........por que la vida es un camino en linea recta sin vueltas, y hablabamos de la muerte , y no es lo mismo si tuviste la calma para tener tu tiempo y disfrutarlo con quienes amas que si NO  lo tuviste.
no es lo mismo si tenes una compañera o compañero que te hace sentir bien que si NO lo/la tenes.





Tavo dijo:


> La noche había caído ya. Sin embargo, un pequeño hacía grandes esfuerzos por no quedarse dormido; el motivo bien valía la pena: Estaba esperando a su ]........................
> .......................



la historia que contas , como otras que hay lo que intentan es hacernos reflexionar, acerca de como vamos de locos.
es como cuando manejamos un coche, a veces lo hacemos sin calma e imprudentemente y que mejor ejemplo:
un error puede costarnos la vida.
y cuando digo LA VIDA , no me refiero a morir nosotros.
algo peor que morir uno es vivir cargando en la cabeza el dolor de saber que fuimos culpables de haber causado algo irremediable a alguien .......a quien amamos.

hay muchas historias, el hombre es a veces violento, se estresa y una mano a un niño o una accion impulsiva generan consecuencias tagicas.

DE NUEVO  vuelvo a que hay UN TODO  y parte de ese todo es el entorno.


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2012)

Lo bueno que tiene la vida es que siempre nos da oportunidades (salvo que hagamos barbaridades realmente irremediables). Aunque no hayamos dado lo suficiente en el pasado, siempre se puede tratar de corregir ahora.
Por otra parte no hay que exagerar con la demagogia de "estar siempre con los hijos", sabemos que no es facil en este mundo y si no nos preparamos para darles un empujoncito a nuestros hijos, ellos no la van a pasar muy bien. No estoy hablando de comprarles a cada uno un Ferrari, pero si no tenemos para asegurarles los estudios, o ayudarlos cuando armen su propio nido, o algo de lo que necesiten cuando ellos tengan que empezar... Y como logramos eso, de asegurar sus necesidades materiales pero tambien sentimentales? El punto medio... siempre tan dificil de encontrar.


----------



## Daniele (Abr 18, 2012)

Fuimos al cementerio con mi esposa, mi hija y mi nieta. Mi nieta llevó los caracoles que habia juntado en la playa y los acomodó sobre la tumba de mi suegro.

Otro tema. Cuando mi esposa y yo nos casamos, trabajabamos los 2. Yo siempre fui (y soy) de la idea de que la mujer no puede vivir encerrada en la casa, porque cuando llega el fin de sus días lo único que puede decir es que limpió 182.345 Km2 de piso, lavó 3.456.712 toneladas de ropa, cocinó 6.325.814 comidas, cambió 8.500 pañales, planchó 3.724.849 m2 de ropa, etc, etc. Por esa razón mi mujer trabajaba, por supuesto, las tareas de la casa la compartíamos y yo hacía cualquier cosa en la casa, lavar la ropa, planchar, limpiar los pisos, etc (menos lavar los platos). Pero cuando nació nuestro primer hijo, dejó de trabajar (contra mi voluntad) y se ocupó totalmente de nuestro hijo. La situación siguó así con la llegada de nuestra hija. Recién cuando los chicos ya fueron más grandes volvió a trabajar. Después de todos estos años y viendo el resultado obtenido con la educación y formación de nuestros hijos, le doy la razón y creo que si ella no hubiera estado con ellos durante esos importantes primeros años de sus vidas, quizas hoy mis hijos no serían lo que son: personas de bien que solo piensan en crecer, armar una familia (ya lo hicieron), trabajar y ser honestos.

Por otro lado, conocí un tipo que se oponía a que su mujer estudiara. Ella iba a la escuela nocturna y el muy turro le exigía que la comida estubiera lista cuando el llegaba del trabajo, un machista recalcitrante. Conclusión: la pobre mina dejó de estudiar y se encerró en su casa a cocinarle al señor.

Cada uno de nosotros (los humanos) tenemos distintas experiencias de vida y muy distintas opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Lo bueno que tiene la vida es que siempre nos da oportunidades
> 
> .


no siempre, y uno nunca sabe cuando sera eso.
a veces la vida pareceria que se burla de uno .
muchas veces escuche y vi ......y vivi  cosas que ........
que nuestra vida es larga y en general es como decis, no lo niego.
pero no siempre , y uno si tenes que elegir, prefiero vivir cuidando a quienes amo, como si mañana la vida me fuese a jugar una mala pasada y no vivir dejandolos de lado, como si los fuese a tener siempre nuevas oportunidades.

lo demas : 


*Daniele : *......


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 18, 2012)

la experiencia es un peine que nos llega cuando ya somos calvos...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 19, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *Daniele : *......


Lo mismo digo...  Hermoso relato, muchas gracias por haberlo compartido.

Pienso exactamente igual. Me alegro por tu familia, así es como debe ser. 

Y por la otra historia del tipo que no quería que su mujer estudie...  :enfadado: Yo tengo uno muy cerca... que pareciera que tiene el mismo pensar... ¿Cómo se cura eso? (con qué calibre digo, para que sufra menos...  es mi cuñado)

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2012)

Ummmm , eso es complejo de inferioridad , miedo a que la mujer crezca y lo supere . . .  y lo deje . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2012)

Mi esposa estudió ingeniería, se recibió, hizo una especialización....la terminó OK y ahora es jefa de un área directamente relacionada con la especialización que hizo... Yo siempre la empujé para que siguiera, para que estudiara más, para que avanzara....y ahora ella es tan buena o mejor en su campo que yo en el mío... y está muy bien que así sea, por que es su vida, son sus ambiciones, es su futuro como persona.
Pero hay mas: cuando yo trabajaba en Bs. As. (casi 7 años) solo la veía dos días cada quince, y aún así ella sola crió a los chicos, trabajaba a la mañana y a la tarde y se tuvo que bancar la construcción de nuestra casa mientras yo laburaba lejos para conseguir la tutuca para construirla...

Miedo a que la mujer crezca y te supere...... no lo creo , es mas grave que eso.... es prohibirle a la mujer que revele tu propia mediocridad con sus logros.... es condenarla a vivir sumergida con la mie#@%&&a al cuello solo para que el marido/novio/concubino pueda mostrar sus deplorables habilidades como un logro extraordinario.

En fin.....otra vez se me saltó la chaveta....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2012)

esta bien eze ¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2012)

yo suelo ir a casas de clientes.
y he observado que es muy pero muy distinta una mujer veterana o sea mayor que estudio y trabajo y tuvo una vida en la cual ejercito la cabeza a una mujer que se quedo en su casa escondida de el mundo .

en general con una persona que vivio una vida en la cual se supero tenes cualquier charla y da gusto , y son personas mas activas.

pero quienes eligieron esconderse (eligieron o no tanto ) son mas bobas y su vida ronda mas en excusas , mentiras y novelas.

y es que una vida haciendo algo no es en vano , para bien o para mal .
y ojo , no es cosa de matarse trabajando 10 hs por dia.
una de las personas mas piolas que conoci eran ls 2 pintores, de cuadros.
daban clases en su casa, y vendian cuadros  una casa grtande llena de cuadros por todos lados, ambos felices, buen ambiente.
inteligentes y no se mataban, es mas, lo disfrutaban.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2012)

mi amigo ya fallecido era jipi y con su mujer andaban en eso de los jipis ,con las pulceritas y esas cosas,
siempre juntos y felices con su puestito de manta , los dos hacían lo que mas les gustaba


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Mi esposa estudió ingeniería, se recibió, hizo una especialización....la terminó OK y ahora es jefa de un área directamente relacionada con la especialización que hizo... Yo siempre la empujé para que siguiera, para que estudiara más, para que avanzara....y ahora ella es tan buena o mejor en su campo que yo en el mío... y está muy bien que así sea, por que es su vida, son sus ambiciones, es su futuro como persona.
> Pero hay mas: cuando yo trabajaba en Bs. As. (casi 7 años) solo la veía dos días cada quince, y aún así ella sola crió a los chicos, trabajaba a la mañana y a la tarde y se tuvo que bancar la construcción de nuestra casa mientras yo laburaba lejos para conseguir la tutuca para construirla...
> 
> Miedo a que la mujer crezca y te supere...... no lo creo , es mas grave que eso.... es prohibirle a la mujer que revele tu propia mediocridad con sus logros.... es condenarla a vivir sumergida con la mie#@%&&a al cuello solo para que el marido/novio/concubino pueda mostrar sus deplorables habilidades como un logro extraordinario.
> ...


----------



## chclau (Abr 20, 2012)

Con todo respeto al amigo jipi, a mí siempre me pareció un poco escapista. Muy lindo cuando son una pareja sola, y si deciden no tener hijos vaya y pase... Pero tener pibes todos sucios tirados en la mantita al lado de las pulseritas, ya me supera.

Disculpá que me meta, no digo que TODO jipi sea así... pero muchos sí lo son. La vida es difícil, a veces yo también me escapo pero el escapismo total para mí, no es una forma de vida.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2012)

bueno es así como planificaron su vida y así fueron muy felices, yo no lo aria jamas pero respeto ,
un solo hijo tuvieron y si seguramente lo tenían asi como lo mencionas ,no me consta , lo que si puedo decir que el hijo es una persona de bien, ya casado con trabajo estable y nada que ver totalmente distinto a sus papas


----------



## Tavo (Abr 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Mi esposa estudió ingeniería, se recibió, hizo una especialización....la terminó OK y ahora es jefa de un área directamente relacionada con la especialización que hizo... Yo siempre la empujé para que siguiera, para que estudiara más, para que avanzara....y ahora ella es tan buena o mejor en su campo que yo en el mío... y está muy bien que así sea, por que es su vida, son sus ambiciones, es su futuro como persona.
> Pero hay mas: cuando yo trabajaba en Bs. As. (casi 7 años) solo la veía dos días cada quince, y aún así ella sola crió a los chicos, trabajaba a la mañana y a la tarde y se tuvo que bancar la construcción de nuestra casa mientras yo laburaba lejos para conseguir la tutuca para construirla...
> 
> Miedo a que la mujer crezca y te supere...... no lo creo , es mas grave que eso.... es prohibirle a la mujer que revele tu propia mediocridad con sus logros.... es condenarla a vivir sumergida con la mie#@%&&a al cuello solo para que el marido/novio/concubino pueda mostrar sus deplorables habilidades como un logro extraordinario.
> ...


Excelentes tus palabras profe, realmente vos la tenés clara, tenés la mente muy abierta como pocas personas. Hasta le hice leer el comentario a mi madre y me dijo "mandale de mi parte felicitaciones..."

Yo creo que sos lo más parecido a mi hermano mayor. Emiliano. Él estudió Ingeniería en Sistemas, y luego de haberse recibido empezó a buscar novia, ahora ya están juntos (hace 3 años), y él tiene la misma forma de pensar que vos. Ella es abogada y él siempre la apoya en sus estudios y la anima a seguir su carrera y su vida laboral.

Ojalá pudiese mostrarle tu comentario a mi hermana, pero se va a sentir muy ofendida conmigo, así que no lo haré. Pero lo tendré presente...

Gracias por compartir abiertamente tu forma de pensar! 

Saludos Profe.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Con todo respeto al amigo jipi, a mí siempre me pareció un poco escapista. Muy lindo cuando son una pareja sola, y si deciden no tener hijos vaya y pase... Pero tener pibes todos sucios tirados en la mantita al lado de las pulseritas, ya me supera.
> 
> Disculpá que me meta, no digo que TODO jipi sea así... pero muchos sí lo son. La vida es difícil, a veces yo también me escapo pero el escapismo total para mí, no es una forma de vida.


siempre los extremos son malos.
y siempre es malo el "adoctrinar" a los hijos, ya se hablo, y se ve mucho con la religion pero con todo es asi, uno educa para que sean como es uno.

pero yo aprendi a palos que no se nada.
vi mucha gente que eligio otro camino y le fue mejor que a mi , asi que , no se si opinaria tan asi.
igual *chclau*, veo en tu mensaje  el sentido:
un padre NO debe compartir  su "vagancia" con los hijos, un padre se supone debe sacrificarse por ellos.
y de nuevo, lo corrrecto (que pocos hacen ) es mostrarles TODO a los hijos, no solo lo que uno vio.

ahora, como eleccion de uno mismo , repito: se que hay mucho horizonte , y mas piola que matarte estudiando y trabajando para ser parte de la MATRIX


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2012)

el jipi era radio-aficionado, técnico y trabajaba en ferrocarriles cuando mas joven ,pero tenia esa filosofía de vida ,prefería estar con su mantita a reparar y lidiar con los clientes


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2012)

entonces lo mato un vecino ......o algo.........por que asi no te podes morir solo.

o la esposa por hacerle una broma (le dijo que tendria que trabajar en una oficina 9 hs por dia......o que estaba embarazada ) lo mato de un disgusto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2012)

no ese no es el ultimo muerto,mi amigo falleció ase dos años ,
al ultimo fallecido , no lo velaron a mi vecino,porque le entregaron el cuerpo el miércoles a la noche, y murió el domingo a la noche,lo que me lleva a pensar que falta de respeto los de la morgue tardar tanto en una autopsia,nadie esta preso así que fue muerte natural parece, según me entere fue del corazon


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2012)

la esposa entonces...................
siempre son ellas .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2012)

tinelli da los domingos?


----------



## Daniele (Abr 21, 2012)

Gracias Tavo. Pienso que se pueden hacer las dos cosas, criar y educar a los hijos y desarrollarse profesionalmente. Lamentablemente las mujeres tienen el karma de ser mujer y la sociedad machista que ya tiene unos cuantos años (creo que mas de 10000) las condena y para ellas es mas dificil, mas aun si al lado tienen un tipo que no tiene cerebro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Lamentablemente las mujeres tienen el karma de ser mujer *y la sociedad machista*


 
este mundo es inmenso, hay millones y millones de personas.

yo, una cosa que aprendi hace MUCHHOOO es a experimentar, y muchas veces no es necesario armar un laboratorio ni buscar conejillos de indias, por que YA HAY EXPERIEMNTOS CORRIENDO .

te dare un ejemplo de electronica:
queres saber si tales lamparas duran mucho o poco , pues deberias comprar unas cuantas y probarlas, conectarlas y testearlas, algo molesto y trabajoso .
pero piensas un poco y tienes un amigo que trabaja en un lugar que utilizan muchas de esas lamparas asi que ahi tienes un experimento corriendo :
le preguntas, o le dices que te guarde las quemadas o que cuente al mes cuantas se queman y de que tipo son, asi haces una comprobacion.

pues bien , en la sociedad somos millones y cada uno con su vida.


Daniele dijo:


> Lamentablemente las mujeres tienen el karma de ser mujer *y la sociedad machista*


 
sociedad machista fue hace tiempo, pero hace rato que esto esta cambiando , y a las mujeres se les ha dado igualdad Y MAS .
*cabe aclarar en esto que es un tema urticante , y que NO hay que meter a todos en la misma bolsa, auque si se hace, al decir que es una sociedad machista se hace .*

ahora bien, volvemso al tema, se le da a las mujeres igualdad, pero ¿ como la usan? y de nuevo recalco que estoy generalizando , pero no es asi.
hay mujeres que prefieren estar tranquilas en su casa y no se esfuerzan en terminar una carrera ni en trabajar, pero si se esfuerzan en poner excusas.
hay mujeres que "usan el disfraz" de mujeres para obtener ventajas y consideraciones, es comun que pregunan que son mas debiles y las discriminan, que son maltratadas en las guerras, pero no dicen que en las guerras el que va al frente es siempre el hombre, el joven , el niño, recien ahora las mujeres......
cuando se unde un barco no dicen "quiero igualdad, asi que pase usted caballero al bote salvavidas".

quiero decir que usan segun les conviene.

tenemso ejemplso a montones de muejres que son una verguenza.
desde madres que usan a los hijos para mendigar, a mujeres que usan a los hijos y a la institucion del matrimonio para sacar beneficio propio, las tipicas putas botineras o en cualquier ambito que se acercan a un hombre por su posicion economica.

tenemso a personajes que abusan de todo el simbolismo de lo que consideramso sagrado (mujer , abuela) como la de el pañuelo blanco en Argentina.

tenemso las leyes para defender a al mujer en ESPAÑA contra la violencia de genero y cuantas mujeres abusand de esa ley para acusar injustamente a su ex y asi sacar ventaja, egoistamente (en la web esta lleno de denuncias y casso juzgados y comprobados) .

como se ve , sea hombre o mujer el abuso cuando hay ua ventaja se da igual.

y quien mas daño hace a las mujeres y sus derechos.............son las mismas mujeres.

el mundo es , o mas bien fue machista ??? 
y al tener el hombre una ventaja SE ABUSO DE ELLA.
*pues bien , ahora se ha realizado el experimento en muchas partes y se ha comprobado que la mujer es exactamente igual o no se si peor : *
*si se le da una ventaja se aprovecha y abusa , actuando en forma incorrecta.*

violencia de genero ??
si , hay tipos que son unos locos de porqueria , lo se , pero tambien hay mujeres que son una porqueria, que teniendo a su lado a un tipo mas bueno que el pan le joden la vida hasta matarlo .
pero como eso ocurre a puertas cerradas de el hogar y no hay marcas de golpes pues no se habla nada.
y justo hace un par de dias solamente vi un a noticia en yahoo acerca de el cancer ........voy a ver si aun la pesco .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Excelentes tus palabras profe, realmente vos la tenés clara, tenés la mente muy abierta como pocas personas. Hasta le hice leer el comentario a mi madre y me dijo "mandale de mi parte felicitaciones..."


  Gracias Tavo!!!



Tavo dijo:


> Gracias por compartir abiertamente tu forma de pensar!
> Saludos Profe.


No sé si la palabra correcta es "compartir" ... mas me parece que tenía que poner en claro un ejemplo tangible, y quise dar el de mi esposa... por que en verdad, la admiro por sus logros 

Saludos!


----------



## powerful (Abr 21, 2012)

Los "primer mandatario" de los dos países que más han contribuido en en desarrollo de la  "suda"américa creo que son mujeres,.....eso es un indicativo de la "postergación" de la mujer en nuestro continente.
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 21, 2012)

Ezavalla......Chapó.     

Fer #50......Chapó.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2012)

¡ Bien por los "mentes abiertas" che !


----------



## Daniele (Abr 23, 2012)

Tavo: hay de todo en la viña del señor. Tipos machistas que no son capaces de pasar una escoba, tipos mentirosos, envidiosos, ventajeros, estafadores, truhanes, ladinos, turros, ladrones, asesinos, cagadores, traficantes, proxenetas, etc, etc, etc, y las mujeres no escapan a esto.

Solo digo que muchas veces la mujer es reprimida por un salame que se cree que es dueño y señor porque trae alguna moneda a la casa. Por supuesto, también hay mujeres que se abusan de su condición, así como hay sordos y ciegos que hacen lo mismo, abusan de su condición para sacar ventajas, en lugar de pelearla todos los días como hacemos la mayoría. Pero esto tampoco quiere decir que todos los sordos o todos los ciegos hacen lo mismo. Hombres hay muchos, mujeres también y todos somos distintos y todos pensamos distinto (agradezco a Dios por eso).

Hace muchos años que las mujeres viene peleando con el fenimismo para que sean reconocidas, me parece bien.

Como dice una propaganda de cerveza por estos lares: una mujer esta hablando a muchas mujeres y les dice: recuerden que todos los hombres son hijos nuestros.

Respecto de cuando el barco se hunde, las mujeres y los niños primero, no es por caballerosidad ni feminismo ni machismo ni nada que se le parezca, solo es sentido común de preservación de la especie. Si salvas a todas las mujeres con que salves a un solo hombre es suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Respecto de cuando el barco se hunde, las mujeres y los niños primero, no es por caballerosidad ni feminismo ni machismo ni nada que se le parezca, solo es sentido común de preservación de la especie. Si salvas a todas las mujeres con que salves a un solo hombre es suficiente.
> 
> Saludos



eso es cuando hay pocas mujeres,  si tuvieses que dejar como unico grupo superviviente en la humanidad a 50 personas quizas tu decidas :
49 mujeres y tu ........
picaron.

pero existe algo que es difversidad genetica y es muy necesario, y no es bueno que terminen reproduciendose entre medios hermanos, asi que en dicho caso COMPARTI  .

en el caso de la raza humana hoy dia no hay necesidad de salvar hembras de la especie humana en detrimento de los machos.
es mas hay culturas que privilegian al macho.
y te dire mas, en una travesia quizs sea mas util tener hombres (utiles) para ayudar en cualquier inconveniente.

hay viejos habitos o dichos que quedan , y tienen un fundamento que no es valido hoy dia.
en fin, decir que la mujer tiene mas derechos a sobrevivir que el hombre......muesta que ya alcanzaron la igualdad y no se conformaron con eso.


----------



## Daniele (Abr 23, 2012)

La mujer es un bicho raro, es dificil de entender, es dificil de conformar, es dificil convivir, es dificil sacarles el telefono de la mano, es dificil en general. Y si me toca salvarme con 49 no se preocupen que estoy dispuesto a compartir. Siempre dije que lo mejor sería vivir en una isla, en bolas y comiendo frutas de los arboles, asi que estan todos invitados a la isla a hacer fiesta con las 49.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2012)

Las 49 amontonadas o en fila ?????.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2012)

jaja las 49 con antorchas y enfurecidas


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2012)

Vó deci 49 Piketeras ??????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2012)

yo digo como  con antorchas a punto de linchar a alguien,,,antorchas y lanzas 
si una te vuelve loco ,te imaginas soportar a 49 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

"Las mujeres son como los Formula 1 , la diferencia entre ellas es de solo unas milésimas"


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ..... antorchas y lanzas .....


 
Ahhh, estilo indias ????




Con las caras pintadas también ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2012)

y si querés ,bueno con la cara pintada,,,,,
hoy me quede cuidando a mis tres hijas, de 4 , 7 y 16 años
a las dos mas chicas les imprimí dibujos para colorear, con eso las mantuve quietas y en la mesa  y no van a creer
la mas grande de 16 se puso celosa y quería también colorear ¡¡ bichos raros porque seguro si le daba una hoja me manda al *******, yo pensé que iba a estar con la compu o mirando tv ,escuchando musica ,pero no se puso como chiquilina a pintar con sus hermanas
por eso digo son bichos raros uno no las entiende nunca


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2012)

Gustavo

En los/as hijos/as mejor que lo haya pedido ella, vos tampoco te negaste a su pedido, TODAS CONFORMES !!!.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si querés ,bueno con la cara pintada,,, .....


Pues hermano, empezemos a entrenar por la mujer es como el indio, cuando se pinta quiere guerra y pensa que son 49 contra uno solo!!!!, *FLOR de GUERRA* !!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> *La mujer es* un bicho raro, es dificil de entender, es dificil de conformar, es dificil convivir, es dificil sacarles el telefono de la mano, es dificil en general. Y si me toca salvarme con 49 no se preocupen que estoy dispuesto a compartir. Siempre dije que lo mejor sería vivir en una isla, en bolas y comiendo frutas de los arboles, asi que estan todos invitados a la isla a hacer fiesta con las 49.
> 
> Saludos



egoistas por educacion.


.
.

..
el otro dia vi la noticia de un viejo en una isla cerca de japon o no se done que vivia solo hace años, por eleccion..........la verdad.........me quede un rato.............me quede.....
como que ............no se.
se puede ??



el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si querés ,bueno con la cara pintada,,,,,
> hoy me quede cuidando a mis tres hijas, de 4 , 7 y 16 años
> a las dos mas chicas les imprimí dibujos para colorear, con eso las mantuve quietas y en la mesa  y no van a creer
> la mas grande de 16 se puso celosa y quería también colorear ¡¡ bichos raros porque seguro si le daba una hoja me manda al *******, yo pensé que iba a estar con la compu o mirando tv ,escuchando musica ,pero no se puso como chiquilina a pintar con sus hermanas
> por eso digo son bichos raros uno no las entiende nunca



ni menciones que tenes una de 16 ......... por lo que vi aca son pirañas y en seguida huelen la carne fresca .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 23, 2012)

en la tv española esta hablando un tipo de la crisis en España ,casi yo diría que es calcado cuando nosotros pasamos la crisis,,,,,,,,están empujando y haciendo loby saben para que?
*flexibilizacion laboral*, pero ellos le llaman *reforma laboral* para el caso es lo mismo ,veremos si a ellos les funciona o terminan como el 2001 de argentina



http://www.lavanguardia.com/economi...ue-espana-reformas-urgentes-reducir-paro.html


----------



## rash (Abr 29, 2012)

Un tema muy lindo.... fernandob es usted un gran pensador y transmisor de pensamientos...

saludos

rash


----------

